# Protein Pudding



## swiz (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I am on a keto at the moment and im gettin some cravings for sweet foods. so i decided to try my hands at some protein pudding. 

Muscle.com.au • View topic - Protein Pudding

the thing is i cant get it just right. i tried instone once and that stuff was great! too bad you cant buy it anymore. thing is this stuff is easy to make...i just cant get it tasting like anything but whey...help?


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

MHP makes some tasty stuff


----------



## HedoTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

I had found a great pudding, however it was discontinued about a year ago.


----------



## Hell (Jun 7, 2011)

I make protein pudding/sludge almost every night. 

Get a bowl
Pour in 2 scoops of protein powder (I use chocolate)
1-2 tbs peanut butter
Small amount of water and stir
You want a pudding like consistency, it doesnt take much water, if you use too much water and its too runny just add a little more protein powder
I also like to add just a smidgen of some sugar free flavored pudding mix like cheesecake, coconut, or banana flavor just for a little more extra flavor
You can also add berries or really anything you like...

Then stick in the freezer for 10-20 minutes
If you leave it in longer then its more like ice cream

Delicious everyday and usually helps kill my chocolate/desert hankering!!

YouTube - ‪Making Sludge!‬‏


----------



## bwrag (Jun 8, 2011)

vitamin shoppe brand vanilla is awsome I bought 6 case last time I bought it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a protein out that contains only three grams of carbs and mixes EXTREMELY well with water. I too am keto in certain times of the year and when I am, I mix a scoop of All Day Whey with a 1/2 cup of Friendship cottage cheese. Total carb intake: 5g. Plus, it tastes like chocolate cheesecake. If you want to slow down digestion a bit, add two tbsp of natural PB (think Reeses sludge) and a drizzle of Walden Farms carb free chocolate syrup, plus 2 tsp of clear Benefiber.


----------



## saff (Jun 8, 2011)

more recipes PLEASE. i have a seriously sweet tooth!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

How about you Like us on Facebook and wait? Because I will be coming out with recipes for sweet tooth low carb people!!


----------



## saff (Jun 8, 2011)

i'm not on face book... hate it! this is te only forum i'm on. i believe if a friends a friend then i'll 'talk' to them. just me!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

Friend me on this forum and I will send you updates.


----------



## 2003 V-ROD (Jun 8, 2011)

saff said:


> i'm not on face book... hate it! this is te only forum i'm on. i believe if a friends a friend then i'll 'talk' to them. just me!


 

FaceBook is one of those  things that I have simply refused to do also!


----------

